# طلب مساعدة فى ابار الغاز الطبيعى



## كبير الباشمهندسين (19 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لو سمحتم عندى استفسار عن ابار الغاز او البترول
لما ضغط البير بيقل مع الزمن نتيجة لإستخراج الغاز هل درجة حرارة البير برضه بتقل ولا بتفضل سابته يعنى لو كان الغاز الخارج من البير فى البدايه درجه حرارته 60 بعد مايقل ضغط البير الى النص هيوصل كام؟
و شكرا


----------



## eng.samra group (21 يوليو 2006)

*انا هاسعدك بس مش متاكد اوى*

من المعروف انه فى كثير من الاحيان يتناسب الضغط مع درجه الحرارة تناسب طردىوبالتالى سوف تقل درجه الحرارة عندما يقل الضغط


----------



## The river (30 يوليو 2006)

May will decrease . you r right my brother


----------



## المهندس66 (31 يوليو 2006)

*tem_press*

the temprture my decreas becaose of the pressure decrease ,so the flow rate will decrease and oil takes more time to reach the suraface that give chance to decrease the temp this incase of natural flow...


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (2 أغسطس 2006)

All what I can say is:
The relation between formation temperature and pressure is reverse proportion according to general law of real gases, Mathematically expression as known is; PV=ZnRT


----------



## محمود على أحمد (2 ديسمبر 2006)

طبقا للقانون العام للغازات الحرارة سوف تقل لأن المتغير الوحيد الذى تغير هو الضغط فقل لكنك محتاج كلمة من مهنس من gas fieldليعطيك بيانات وأمثلة numerical


----------



## السيد العاتي (4 ديسمبر 2006)

تحتاج الى مشوره من مهندس اختصاص مكامن


----------



## PetEngineer (10 ديسمبر 2006)

Good question, when you talk about the formation, you are talking about a huge system of gas, water, oil (dissolved) and rock that is in cummunication with non formation rock. Remember, temprature transfer is not limited by shale or seal such as fluids. I can say it is not changing. It is calculated according to the geothermal gradient and this gradient is fixed for evry type of rock.


----------



## fielo (12 ديسمبر 2006)

_I can add my voice to brother PetEngineer. The reservoir temperature is only a function of the Geothermal Gradient . When you talk about the EOS PV=znRT , T is the temperature of the gas and not the reservoir temperature Reservoir Temp. affect the gas but not vice versa._


----------



## almashraee (11 أغسطس 2009)

I think in this subject is one point that is so importent to know why the geothermal griedent is so importent so the Tf of the reservoir not releated to the Tg flows withen the formations contaned .


----------



## علبو (11 أغسطس 2009)

*مطلوب نسب مئوية للغازات عند الاستخراج او التحليل*

لدى سؤال عن منتجات الغاز الطبيعى عند الاستخراج
والمطلوب بعض النسب المئوية لكل غاز على حدة عند الاستخراج اوبعد التحليل
وممكن حد يساعدنى لانى اعد بحث دراسة عن هذا الموضوع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علبو (11 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى واشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## سليم3 (12 أغسطس 2009)

hi all
in my openion there is a difference between oil wells and gas wells.
oil wells temp will decrease and i can abrove that by EOR for example steam is injected into the reservoir to try to desplace the oil between the rocks of reservoir but gas wells temp will be constant


----------



## الحفار ابراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

T=f(D) ...i think that's clear


----------

